# Green Mountain Grill and Pork Roast



## duramaxman (Jun 30, 2014)

I just purchased a green mountain grill. I wanna smoke a pork roast. I'm new to this looking for some advice.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to SMF! WHy don't you head over to the roll call section and introduce yourself and don't forget to ad your location to your profile so we can see where you're from.

I have never used the Green Mountain, so I can't help you but there is a search tool on every page, type in wht you are looking for and I'm sure you will get a ton of results!


----------



## cactusron (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a Jim Bowie and have recently done a Pork Loin roast.  It turned out perfectly.  I used the same rub I use for my ribs.  Cooked it at 275 with a Hickory, Cherry, Maple blend pellet, and cooked it to 155 degrees.  I pulled it and let it rest for about ten minutes, the sliced it.  













Pork Roast and sprouts.jpg



__ cactusron
__ Jul 18, 2014






Juicy, moist, and tasty.

Good luck.


----------

